# Gladys



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

my Gladys.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

So cute.........


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like my honey chicken!


----------

